# Americanisms



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

This particular phrase just grates on me

Standing in Pret this am waiting for my coffee and a English chap walks in and says

'Can I get a latte'

What is all this 'can i get' ffs ........please may I, can I have, I would like etc, but not 'can I get'

And how about 'One half' well 'one half' means/= 50%, One and a half means a whole one and a half of a whole one,

When in Rome you morons


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whatever :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So not interested.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Like chill dude [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah right, as if....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Talk to the hand cos the face aint listening.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for sharing that with us. Your heads up 360 degree feedback is really appreciated.

And yes you can get a milk. Try Tescos.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us. Your heads up 360 degree feedback is really appreciated.
> 
> And yes you can get a milk. Try Tescos.


Yes i do work for an American firm and my appraisals are not always appreciated :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

My gf is Russian so I get 'So what?' a lot in a slavic accent, equivalent to Whatever and probably more popular here now too. :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You cant beat the good old British cry Bollox


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> 'Can I get a latte'


"Yes you can. Come around the counter and get it your fucking self you rude fuckwit and when you burn yourself on the coffee machine I will piss myself laughing especially when you ask 'Can I get some ice for my 1st degree burn'. Now go and learn some manners and I may, *may* serve you. Now get to the back of the queue".

I think would be my reply.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Have a nice day :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> This particular phrase just grates on me
> 
> *Standing in Pret this am* waiting for my coffee and a English chap walks in and says
> 
> ...


Might not be an americanism but certainly is something...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> This particular phrase just grates on me
> 
> Standing in Pret this am waiting for my coffee and a English chap walks in and says
> 
> ...


Interesting - not sure how American it is. Hear it all the time in Scotland from people with proper accents. "Can I get a pint of heavy?", "Can I get a deep fried pizza sandwich", "Can I get a Glasgow kiss?" etc.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

chap - latte........... says it all............

real men drink Americano


----------



## neil_h (May 8, 2002)

Isn't Americano simply the diluting juice of the coffee world?

I thought real men drank dew?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

neil_h said:


> Isn't Americano simply the diluting juice of the coffee world?
> 
> I thought real men drank dew?


Mountain Dew?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No real man drinks a coffee with milk after 10.30am in Italy. Only ignorant peasants would ever drink a cappuccino affer a meal as it an insult to the food one has eaten.

And if you ask for a latte in Italy, you get a glass of milk, 'cos that's what it is.

Of course Septics do what Septics do. :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Taxi Driver "Which airline?"
Me "British Airways"
Taxi Driver " British Air"

Since when is it British Air? This happens all the time. Yesterday Virgin Atlantic became Virgin Air...

The "can I get" seems very rude but it gets you understood. (Only to be used in the US)
The other one that gets me is asking for water and just not being understood because you pronounce the "t".


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

'you do the math' :x :x

a. if anything, it should be *maths*

b. and since when did you need to apply mathematics to solve a simple arithmetic problem anyway

'kin muppets :roll:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

"it's aaaaall good"...grrr :x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> neil_h said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Americano simply the diluting juice of the coffee world?
> ...


Mountain Dew absolutely J, fab stuff, if only they sold it here. :?

Neil, indeed they do. Slight problem, as you well know, your fridge is slightly less accessible than it used to be. That said, your Dew giving generosity is legendary.

Till the next Rye visit it will have to be neat espresso when I want the hit and watered down 'coffee juice' the rest of the time. Did you know Citymark now has it's own in-house Starbucks?


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

garyc said:


> No real man drinks a coffee with milk after 10.30am in Italy. Only ignorant peasants would ever drink a cappuccino affer a meal as it an insult to the food one has eaten.
> 
> And if you ask for a latte in Italy, you get a glass of milk, 'cos that's what it is.
> 
> Of course Septics do what Septics do. :roll:


Did you forget a"c", Gary :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yodah said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > No real man drinks a coffee with milk after 10.30am in Italy. Only ignorant peasants would ever drink a cappuccino affer a meal as it an insult to the food one has eaten.
> ...


Septic tank = yank :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not to be confused with a Tommy tank :lol:

***edit Tommy tankers yes :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta like 'swivel' though...

and 'let me turn it up for ya'...

Cheers buddy (ooooops!)

Rich


----------

